# Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85 [Solved]



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Windows 10 laptop.

Originally it had windows 7 64bit installed but has been upgraded with microsoft updates to windows 10. Model is Packard Bell Easynote TK85.
According to Win10 device mafmager thereis a Realtek Sound Card and HDMI audio card and all drivers installed correctly.

From a linux boot disk sound #works through laptop speakers so this is software not hardware.


It belongs to a friend of mine and was originally stuck in a bootup loop going through automatic repair.
I got to a command prom,pt and ran sfc/scannow which fixed this issue.


Also tried to restore to an earlier restore point but this never completed and complined about a file on the F: partition.


The packard bell website only offers drivers for this laptop for windows 7, so Im pretty much stuck at this point.

Thanks in advance if any of you can help, and feel free to edit, delete or move post to windows 10 forum or whatever.
KInd regards Andy


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Run Windows 10 Updates continuing for as many as it offers. When complete, look in Device Manager and update drivers for all audio devices including speakers. If necessary some might have to be run in compatibility mode which can be accessed through "Properties".


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Thanks Corday, starting now , will let you know outcome


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

I downloaded microsoft update assistant. After double clicking its took about 90 minutes and updated twice.
So far no sound.
I click the update assistant and it says its running windows 10 version 1303 latest version is 1309.
Is this the correct way to update?
Theres nothing to see what files are being installed or downloaded only a progress indicator.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

More Info.

The windows 10 update assistant fails to update this laptop.
When started it states Im using windows 10 home version 1303, then prepares an update and downloads it.
After a reboot it starts to install, but after about 10% it reboots again then the screen is black with white text stating

undoing changes to this computer.

Ive tried this twice now and cant update.

Anything else to try?
Th e earlier restore points also fail to restore.

There are no yellow marks against any drives in device manager
either yet something is stopping this laptop from updating.
Thanks again for help so far.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

you have the original Windows 10 from over 3 years ago. 
Go here and upgrade to the latest Windows 10 1903. 
After that is done, press the *Windows* key*+X *and choose* Device Manager*, if there are any devices with Yellow Flags, you need to download drivers for them. 
Go to the Packard Bell site for your laptop Support Download and download the *RealTek Audio *Windows 7 (64bit) driver for your laptop. The driver downloads as a Zipped file. _Extract _the driver to a folder on your desktop or download location. Open the folder and browse to* Setup.exe*, Right click it and choose *Properties/Compatibility*. Make it _compatible _with Windows 7. Put a check in the box to *Run As Administrator*._ Apply_ and _OK._ 
Double click *Setup.exe* to install the driver.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*



spunk.funk said:


> you have the original Windows 10 from over 3 years ago.
> Go here and upgrade to the latest Windows 10 1903.
> .



OK update. After clicking the link the update downloaded and after a reboot started to install. It got to about 12% then rebooted, and the screen was black with white text stating "undoing changes "
Outcome still at revision 1903 and still no sound.


I did however (optimisticly) try extracting the sound file and installing with compatibility mode for windows 7, still no sound.

Are there any log files or similar that would hope diagnose this problem?
Will await your replies. Thanks for all help so far.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Silly question. Is there enough free space on the HD?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Yes HD space is only 10% used, 90% free space


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*



> press the Windows key+X and choose Device Manager, if there are any devices with Yellow Flags, you need to download drivers for them.


Do you see any yellow flags (exclamation marks) in the Device Manager?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

No all looks normal in device manager.

Volume is up at maximum and not even a hiss.

If I look in control panel, hardware sound and use configure sound card, there is an option to test sound. If I press "test" a window pops up with Error: Failed to play sound.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Right click the speaker icon on the right of the taskbar and run the Troubleshooter.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

OK, I've managed to upload a screenshot

https://imgur.com/a/AbvoY3p

The troubleshooter says "audio service not responding" not fixed.
Anyway to increase verbosity?


I should add also there are two audio sources. The realtek AC97 drives internal speakers, these are not working. The other audio is via a HDMI connector on side on laptop, not used.

Device manager shows all devices working normally no yellow circles but audio
does not work, and it fails to update to windows 10 1309 stuck at revision 1303


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Something is really wrong. You should be getting Version 1909. What happens when you go to Windows Update in Settings and "Check for Updates?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

I see this link below:

https://imgur.com/a/LHRGgag

A white window, no text. Going to leave it running in case anything displays.


In previous post clicking the link to windows 10 update 1309 downloads about 857M, and starts to install. After about 10 or 12% computer reboots
and tthen changes to a black background with white text stating undoing changes.
After a final reboot its back at version 1303


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Press the* Windows* key*+R* in the_ Run_ box type* Services.msc* and press Enter
Double click* Realtek Audio Universal Service*. 
For _Startup Type_, take the drop down menu and set it to *Automatic*.
Now *Start* the service. Click _Apply and OK_. 
Look back in the list of services and see if there is a *Windows Audio*, set the Startup type to Automatic and Start the service.
Also check for *Windows Update *service and make sure it is* Auto* and *Started*.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

These are all the versions of Windows 10 that ever existed. No mention of what you cited,

Windows 10, version 1909 
Windows 10, version 1903 
Windows 10, version 1809 
Windows 10, version 1803 
Windows 10, version 1709 
Windows 10, version 1703 
Windows 10, version 1607 
Windows 10, version 1511 
Windows 10, version 1507


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

I think the OP means Windows Update Error *1303*

To find what version of Windows 10 you have, press the *Windows* key*+R* in the _Run_ Box type *winver* and press Enter. 

After you start the various services from post #16, Press the *Windows* key*+S*, in the _Search_ box type
*CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated_ Command Prompt _type
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth *and press Enter
When that is done, type
*SFC /scannow* and press Enter.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok from Post #16

services running are windows audio but no realtek audio service
Screenshot:
https://imgur.com/a/fx95UCK

About to try other help
Sorry for typo version is 1903


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok another update.
After running the command below as elevated priviliges


Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth and press Enter


It took some time about 20 minutes to reach 100%.

However it never returned to the C:\ prompt. I left it for another 30 minutes, before pressing ctrl+c to break out .

I have rebooted and the display is now light ble saying
" Preparing to configure Windows"
" Do not turn off your computer"

Its been in this state for over 1 hour now, the HDD light is still churning.
Do you think its downloading or installing or should I wait ti see what happens?

Edit:
Just after this ther are some updates and ihas loaded desktop.

Will now run sfc/scannow and post back later


Thank to everyone for all your help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Wait. This is normal.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok situation is now device manager:

https://imgur.com/a/qphi3Gb

Hope screebshot is good enough. No sign of Realtek audio driver but install two instances of high definition audio driver. I expanded menu for clarity.

Still no sound,
Completed sfc /scannow from post #18 and from post #16 services.msc
Windows Audio is running, no realtek service. Windows update service was set to manual start, its now automatic.

Will await further instructions, wonder if the update to version 1909 would work now?

Corday & spunk.funk thanks again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

If both High Def Audio devices are Microsoft, see if one has the later driver and for now disable the other. If no sound, try the reverse. It apperrs there's no additional sound card


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Just checked now both files are microsoft and identical versions.

The TK85 definitely has Realtek ALC272 sound chipset built in hardware link below:
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Packard-Bell-EasyNote-TK85-JN-105GE-Notebook.81171.0.html

Originally this was shipped with windows 7 and only windows 7 drivers are available on Packard Bell website, but it was upgraded to windows 8 then 10 and sound did work in windows 10. Its stuck at revision 1903 not latest 1909
which has previously failed to upgrade. Have disabled one driver rebooted but still no sound. I'll see if I can find a HDMI lead and see if sound is output via HDMI connector.

Thanks again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Try the HDMI. Delete the extra Audio Device if it's definitely a duplicate. At the top of the Device Manager you'll see the name of the computer (Usually Desktop with some letters). Right click for Hardware Changes and see if the Realtek shows now.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

OK no sound via HDMI either (and was careful to make sure TV used had volume turned up , and not muted on laptop either.)

Scanned for hardware changes and nothing was found

There was some realtek AC97 driver before cleanup, in post #18 but it had no sound so was probably a wrong driver anyway.

Is it worth trying to upgrade to version 1909 from this 1903 release?
Is there any way to install a windows 10 sound driver for realtek chipset.
There are plenty of third party software but npt installing anything without
your advice.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

The current Microsoft Driver is Version 10.0.18362.356 dated 9/2019. Don't go 3rd party. Always a problem. BTW, here's what my Sound Driver area looks like:


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok, what the Realtek driver be contained in the 1909 update?
Is it ok to try the update again as in earlier post or any other recommendations?
Thanks again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Definitely, update from the Settings> Update & Security. Download driver here: https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...-codecs-high-definition-audio-codecs-software


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

OK the realtek audio driver is bandwidth limited took 2 hours to download. Installed and it displays a Realtek chipset in device manager, still no sound yet.

Will now try to update windows 10 to 1909. Will let you know outcome


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Now in the Device Manager, see if you can update the driver. Also re-check all sound settings.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Tried to upgrade again to 1909 using windows assistant. This time it got further to 20% before rebooting and then usual black screen undoing changes.

There seems to be no way of knowing what its doing. 
I wonder if its worth uninstalling the realtek driver, doing the clean-image from post #18 then trying to update windows 10 ?

Thanks for all your support


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Run the Update Troubleshooter: Start > Settings > Update & Security > Troubleshoot > Windows Update.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Hello,

Couple of questions. First have you checked the BIOS to see if everything is configured correctly? I ask this because many many (and afew more "many" on that) I had a problem where suddenly my desktop computer completely stopped communicating with my HP printer. I agonized over troubleshooting it and after getting tired pretty early on with being "ping ponged" back and forth between microsoft and HP I did a conference call between HP, MS and myself and said "no more ping pong all of us will work TOGETHER whether you like it or not" (I am a level 1 help desk analyst for corp businesses) I know how it is easy and preferred for techs to tell a caller to "go call the other company". We worked together and after exhausting all possibilities the last suggestion of flashing my BIOS worked to solve the problem. So, have you also checked to see if there might be a BIOS update available?

I also have a second thought which might not be a happy one for you. How old is this computer? What country are you located in? When was this laptop purchased? Is there any warranty still on it? Have you thought of or considered doing a full backup of all data and wiping the machine and reinstalling fresh everything?

I ask these questions because I have a wonderful HP Paviilion DV7 entertainment laptop that is 8 or 9 years old. I have it booted all the way up to its max capabilities and have little to no probs with it. I say little because a very long time ago I had to replace the internal fan and it is still running like a champ but a very long time ago the mic stopped working. It turns out after doing my full research that the company stopped issuing updates for the mic driver and it is not compatible with W10. The laptop started on W7 and I did the free upgrade and I am also for the past year (approximately) on the Windows Insider Beta Channel (I love tinkering and seeing what is coming to kick the tires so to speak) The fact about there being no W10 drivers issued for my mic on my laptop (again 8-9 yrs old) was confirmed by HP and Microsoft both. In my mind there's no better evidence than both of those giants saying the same thing. If your PB is old (PB has been gone as a company in the US - hence the quest about what country do you live in - they still make them in other countries) if it is an old laptop it just might be an unhappy fact that the drivers just are not fully compatible with the updates and there is nothing that can be done about that. Just because things "were working" doesn't mean that something in one of the updates has become permanently not compatible because the software is too new for the hardware and there's just nothing that can be done about that. Just something to consider so you might want to stop driving yourself nuts because sometimes you can troubleshoot forever but never get any answer. Updates contain numerous updates to numerous devices for both hardware and software with in the "packaging" of the larger update and you cannot pick and choose the finite "whatchamacallit" to pluck out.

Just my opinion and experience.

Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Hello WndrWmn
Thanks for your input. There is no BIOS option on this laptop for sound, its not actually mine belongs to a friend of mine and is about 6 years old.
Originally it came with windows 7 and has since been automatically updated to windows 10. Something went wrong (with last ms update I believe) as up to this point sound was working.

In normal mode no sound device manager shows Realtek drivers installed and working.

New.
Last night I went into windows 10 safe mode with networking and in device manager the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver had a yellow circle but status said "not working"..

Is it possible to download a driver on USB and upgrade in safe mode?
The safe mode with networking does not work on wifi?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

The Realtek driver you downloaded, should have Unzipped to your *C:* drive. Usually on the Root (ie) *C:\Realtek* or some such. If so, open this folder and see if there is an *.inf *file. 
In the Device Manager, right click the Realtek Yellow Circle and choose *Update Driver.* Choose* Browse my computer for driver software*. Choose *let me pick from a list of available drivers*. Click* Have Disk*, and_ Browse_ it to the Realtek Folder to the *.inf* file to update the driver.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok, I attempted this in normal mode but after importing driver still no sound.
I rebooted into windows 10 safe mode and tried same procedure. but still no sound.

This is looking like a factory restore unless there is something else to try.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

You've spent enough time on it, backup your personal files and do a Factory reset.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Windows 10 No sound Packard Bell EasyNote TK85*

Ok many thanks to you and Corday for all your help with fault.
I am going to mark as solved because a factory restore should it.
Many thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Caveat: Unless it's a hardware issue.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Last thing I forgot to try is create a new user. I've created a new admin user and no sound. I'm attemting to upgarde audio driver from windows 10 update, its searching online, I think as netstat -t shows 4 active connections to microsoft.

Should this fail, its a factory restore, spent too long on this machine.

Thanks again for all support


----------

